# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Sở hữu tài khoản cá độ online thật dễ tại M88.

## trinhhiep.camera

Hướng dẫn tạo tài khoản cá cược bóng đá,các môn thể thao, ******, POKER… trực tuyến tại Mansion88.
THAM GIA THEO LINK DƯỚI ĐÂY
http://affiliate.m88.com/Track.aspx?referral=35464
Hướng dẫn chi tiết tại : http://m88betvn.com
- M88 cung cấp cho khách hàng trên toàn thế giới những loại hình giải trí đa dạng như : đặt cược thể thao, đua ngựa, ******, poker, keno & xổ số....
Nộp tiền tối thiểu chỉ 200.000 vnđ là bạn đã có thể đặt cược.
Cược đặt tối thiểu là 20.000 vnđ
Bằng một chiếc máy tính internet có kết nối internet. Cá độ online có thể giải quyết tất cả các nhược điểm của hình thức cá độ offline bằng các ưu điểm của mình như: 
- Rất nhiều sự lựa chọn: có hàng nghìn nhà cái trên khắp thế giới luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ nhu cầu của bạn.
- Nội dung cực kì phong phú: không chỉ có cá độ trong bóng đá, bạn còn được dịp thỏa sức với hàng trăm sự kiện diễn ra hàng ngày của các môn thể thao yêu thích khác như: Bóng chuyền (Volleyball), Tennis, bóng rổ (Basketball), Bóng bầu dục (Rugby), Golf, Đua ngựa (Horse racing), Đua xe công thức 1 (Formula 1), Đua mô tô (Moto GP), Bóng chày (Baseball), Khúc côn cầu trên băng (Ice hockey),v.v..
- Có thể cá độ bất cứ lúc nào: sáng sớm hay giữa trưa, tờ mờ tối hay nửa đêm, hàng nghìn nhà cái luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ bất cứ nhu cầu cá độ nào của bạn.
- Có thể cá độ ở bất cứ đâu: dù bạn đang ở nhà, ở cơ quan, đi công tác xa hay thậm chí đi nước ngoài cũng chẳng có gì ảnh hưởng.
- Chủ động quản lý chi tiêu: chỉ được phép cá độ bằng số tiền mình có do vậy bạn sẽ không bị lâm vào tình trạng bội chi. Bạn luôn kiểm soát được tình hình tài chính của mình.- Sự đảm bảo chắc chắn về khả năng thanh toán của nhà cái: với tiềm lực tài chính khổng lồ của nhà cái uy tín bạn luôn được đảm bảo chắc chắn về khả năng thanh toán.

Với sự phổ biến của máy tính và internet băng thông rộng, các hình thức thanh toán trực tuyến, và đặc biệt là điện thoại có khả năng kết nối internet qua GPRS hay 3G như hiện nay, việc cá độ online là hết sức đơn giản, tiện lợi và hoàn toàn khả thi. 
Thưa các bạn hiện nay việc cá cược bóng đá bên ngoài rất bất lợi vì bạn không thể kiểm soát được bản thân và dễ thua độ với số tiền rất lớn, bạn luôn bị mất tỉ lệ kèo đến 10 line chưa kể việc bạn bị giật tiền thắng cược vì nhà thầu bên ngoài đỗ nợ trốn đi ...vv..vv.. 
Hôm nay chúng tôi xin giới thiệu các bạn loại hình thức cá cược Online giải trí rất uy tín trên thế giới M88 ( Mansion88) . M88 là nhà tài trợ chính của câu lạc bộ bóng đá Tottenham Hotspur tại giải ngoại hạng Anh cho nên về uy tín và tiếng tăm thì các bạn yên tâm. 
Với M88 bạn rất an toàn vì khi tham gia bạn kiểm soát được tài chính của mình vì mỗi lần cược bạn được phép cược tối thiểu là 20.000 vnđ và mọi giao dịch nạp tiền và rút tiền đều thông qua ngân hàng (or thẻ ATM visa) .
Ngoài ra bạn có lợi thế khi tỉ lệ kèo ăn rất cao vì đây là tỉ lệ kèo Nhà cái tổng của thế giới mà không phải thông qua trung gian nào...Bạn còn được cược hơn 400 ngàn giải đấu thể thao các loại và các loại hình thức giải trí ******, POKER, Gaming Online ... 
Lợi ích khi chơi tại M88:
-Nạp tiền và rút tiền cực nhanh.
Nộp tiền chỉ 30 phút là có tiền trong tài khoản. Rút tiền trong 1 ngày làm việc hành chính.
- M88 có đội ngũ hỗ trợ khách hàng chu đáo bằng tiếng Việt.
Đặc biệt M88 còn hỗ trợ nhiều hình thức gửi tiền và rút tiền, giúp cho khách hàng của từng quốc gia có điều kiện thuận lợi nhất cho việc mở tài khoản: Paysweb, Western Union, Moneybookers, Credit Card, Quick tranfer....
-Tại Việt Nam thì phương thức gửi tiền chủ yếu và thuận lợi nhất là hình thức Quick Tranfer ( chuyển tiền qua ngân hàng địa phương ) với một hệ thống tài khoản ngân hàng trung gian tại các ngân hàng lớn như: Vietcombank, Á Châu bank, Đông Á, Agribank,...) cho nên việc mở một tài khoản cá cược trực tuyến để giải trí hàng ngày rất dễ dàng, thuận tiện và không cần phải tốn thật nhiều tiền 
( tối thiểu 200.000 vnđ)

- Bạn không cần cung cấp CMND hay bất kỳ giấy tờ nào khác, đơn giản vì khi chơi tại M88, điều quan trọng là bạn và M88 dựa trên mối quan hệ là tin tưởng lẫn nhau. Thông tin cá nhân của bạn được M88 tuyệt đối bảo mật.
- Thủ tục đăng ký đơn giản.
- Loại hình đặt cược phong phú, đặt cược tới phút cuối cùng của trận đấu ( đặt cược từ phút đầu tiên đến phút bù giờ suốt trận đấu ), cược tài xỉu mỗi 15 phút trong trận ( từ 1'--15' ; 15'--30' ; 30'--45'; 45'--60' ...), cược xâu, cược tỷ số, phạt góc, ném biên, cược thẻ đỏ, thẻ vàng...
-Cược tối thiểu 20.000 vnđ . 
- Cược hỗn hợp chéo ( cược xâu ) trong 7 ngày.
-Tính tiền cược ngay sau 45' hiệp 1 ( nếu bạn cược theo tỷ lệ hiệp 1 ).
Và còn nhiều ưu điểm khác ....
Kính thưa các bạn: Các bạn đã đọc đến đây thì tôi nghĩ các bạn có quan tâm đến vấn đề cá cược giải trí. Tại ở Việt Nam chính phủ cấm tổ chức cá cược công khai nên M88 không được phép quảng bá trên phương tiện thông tin đại chúng thôi. Chứ ở các nước cho phép cá cược bóng đá thì M88 rất nổi tiếng rồi. 
Bạn nào còn hoài nghi về việc M88 có uy tín không thì kiểm chứng bằng cách tạo cho mình 1 tài khoản miễn phí và thưởng thức cung cách làm việc của M88 một thời gian xem sao. 
-Để có thể tham gia đặt cược tại nhà cái uy tín này. Quý khách liên hệ Website đại lý của Công ty Chúng tôi tại Việt Nam:
http://affiliate.m88.com/Track.aspx?referral=35464
Hướng dẫn chi tiết tại http://m88betvn.com
Giải đáp thắc mắc qua số điện thoại của M88 : 01663 743 981 
hoặc 01663 761 580
Hoặc 08 3801 2439
Hoặc liên hệ với mình qua: [email protected]
Hình mấy em chân dài chia bài cho M88 xem hình theo link bên dưới
http://www.m88.com/Main/******/Dealers.aspx?referral=35464
 



 ​

----------


## sammanh

Blog hướng dẫn chi tiết  www.huongdanmansion88.com những thắc mắc khác các bạn nên chat với nhân viên hỗ trợ trực tuyến (hình dưới).

Địa chỉ chính thức : mansion88.com , m88.com

 

 www.huongdanmansion88.com

----------

